# Sonic Electric Toothbrushes by Phillips



## browtal (17 Jun 2011)

Has anybody used a Sonic Toothbrush from Phillips.  I had the pleasure of using one for about 3 years.
After that period it was unsatisfactory. It would cut out while brushing, while fully charged, and I could not find a solution to this. I purchased a new one, after 3 weeks I had the same problem with the new one. It was replaced by the shop where I Purchased it. 
Now I have the same problem with the replacement. I need a new one that works. I miss the tooth brush so much, it gave a wonderful result, teeth feeling very clean. When I went for checkups, I was always asked if I had just had my teeth cleaned.
The new model no. is HX5310 100420C. I dont have the model no. of the first one I had.
Can anybody help. The shop is happy to refund, but I want the toothbrush. Browtal


----------



## z107 (17 Jun 2011)

MY one is less than a year old and it stopped working last week.


----------



## shopgirl (19 Jun 2011)

I use this toothbrush, I'm on my second one now, the first one lasted for years & I've had this one for 2.5 years, never had any problems, have recommended them to other people & as far as I'm aware they haven't had any probs either. Not sure if this helps!


----------



## PaulyB63 (29 Jun 2011)

We use 2 in the house and no problems to report. Maybe you were just unlucky. I had the same results at the dentist! My 6 monthly check-up is now a yearly check-up because of that toothbrush - They're that good!!


----------



## slave1 (13 Jul 2011)

I had one for nearly two years and it just died one morning, even though it was out of 'warranty' I phoned up Philips and sent it back, they posted out a brand new updated model to me....


----------



## z107 (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion slave1.
They're sending me out a replacement too.


----------



## browtal (13 Jul 2011)

I got a replacement from Booths.  This also did not work I returned it and got a refund. I bought a more expensive one and hope that this one works. Love the new one. Browtal


----------



## horusd (12 Aug 2011)

browtal said:


> Has anybody used a Sonic Toothbrush from Phillips. .... Browtal


 

Anyone know where you can get cheap replacement brush heads for these? They are very expensive in the shops. Around £25.00 for two or three. I can't find them on ebay.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2011)

would appear to have one-third off at the moment, if they are the same model that you are looking for.

We use Oral B toothbrushes and as the heads are very expensive for those also I keep an eye out for when they are reduced in either Argos or Superdrug.  Every now and again they run specials on them.


----------



## BillK (12 Aug 2011)

I bought four heads today for our Oral B tothbrushes on our local market at a cost of £6.50.

Do you have street markets over there at which to check out anything similar?


----------

